# Panda Cloud Antivirus: Вопрос.



## GvU (5 Авг 2013)

1.Что находиться в паке {Потерянные и Найденные} ?
2. Panda Cloud Antivirus нашла у себя вирус ?


----------



## SNS-amigo (5 Авг 2013)

*Voldemar2007-72*, 

Если Panda Cloud Antivirus находит вирус, то прячет его в своём Карантине, причем это может происходить без уведомления. 
После прохождения Карантина Panda восстанавливает файл не в ту папку, откуда он был удалён, а в папку "Потерянные и Найденные".
Обычно она находится по адресу C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda CloudAntivirus. 

Конечно, название "Потерянные и Найденные" не очень удобно, скорее её надо было назвать "Потеряли? Ищите тут!" или "Потерял-Нашёл" или "Потерянное Здесь!", "Ищи потерю здесь!", но видимо у переводчиков не было времени на изучении основ русской лексики.


----------



## GvU (6 Авг 2013)

Большое спасибо за информацию. Получается если ложное срабатывание то, обратно только в ручную вернуть ?


----------



## SNS-amigo (7 Авг 2013)

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> обратно только в ручную вернуть ?



Да, посмотреть в логах, что и откуда было помещено в Карантин и уже самому переместить куда надо. Расширение у спрятанного файла, судя по скриншоту, не меняется. 
Могу только предположить, что это и есть некий критерий безопасности, мол, потом не говорите, что мы вас не предупреждали. На то он и FREE-продукт.


----------

